# Nitto tires good to stretch??



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a set of 19x8.5 Axis Supemesh wheels. Found some tires, they're 215/35/19 Nitto's, will they stretch good enough onto my wheels? I know some tires stretch better than others. I just want to make sure they're going to fit ok. These specific tires are gently used and are only $250


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Nitto tires good to stretch?? (Wikked1.8)*

they should work alright.
some tires have less rigid sidewalls which makes them looked more stretched.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

if you are talking about the neogens, they stretch amazing. i also have 215/35/19's on an 8.5. i was able to lower more after switching to these. 
check them out on http://www.discounttiredirect.com they have them pretty cheap


----------

